# Feeling sorry for myself.



## jusme (May 27, 2017)

I went for a private appointment yesterday to see a Cardiologist due to having shortness of breath and tight chest discomfort, I have been going to my GP for the last couple of months and have undergone checks for asthma, ECG which was abnormal, Echocardiogram which showed up that I needed to see a cardiologist but after waiting for weeks and my GP telling me there was still weeks to wait I asked to be referred for a private appointment. 

I was informed I have been suffering with Angina and the Dr said I needed to have an angiogram where they go in through your arm to get to your heart to see how blocked the arteries are, if they can they will fit a stent to keep it open, if not it will need an operation to fit a bypass.  I can wait for it to be done on the NHS but that will take about 3 months of waiting for the first part.  I said I didn't want to wait so it is going to cost £2,000 for the first part, £2,000 if a stent is fitted and about £20,000 if I need a bypass operation.

I feel gutted that I have struggled with keeping my diabetes under control for over 50 years and now I land up with this lot - I said to the Doctor 'Why Me' he said he hears that from nearly every patient.

I feel a bit better now I have spoken about it.

Thanks for reading my thread.

jusme


----------



## Copepod (May 27, 2017)

Sorry to hear about your heart problems. Sometimes just knowing the problem helps to relieve anxiety a bit, which seems to be your situation?
Let's hope that angiogram, with stent, if needed, gets your back to normal breathing and lack of chest pain.
Sadly, while maintaining good blood glucose levels, along with normal blood pressure and keeping active, reduces risk of heart blood vessel problems, it doesn't completely remove risk. You may well have delayed the onset of problems by several years, though.


----------



## Lindarose (May 27, 2017)

Hi jusme and am sorry to hear what you're going through. Hope the procedures are soon done and you only need the stent. Best of luck with it all. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Northerner (May 27, 2017)

jusme said:


> I went for a private appointment yesterday to see a Cardiologist due to having shortness of breath and tight chest discomfort, I have been going to my GP for the last couple of months and have undergone checks for asthma, ECG which was abnormal, Echocardiogram which showed up that I needed to see a cardiologist but after waiting for weeks and my GP telling me there was still weeks to wait I asked to be referred for a private appointment.
> 
> I was informed I have been suffering with Angina and the Dr said I needed to have an angiogram where they go in through your arm to get to your heart to see how blocked the arteries are, if they can they will fit a stent to keep it open, if not it will need an operation to fit a bypass.  I can wait for it to be done on the NHS but that will take about 3 months of waiting for the first part.  I said I didn't want to wait so it is going to cost £2,000 for the first part, £2,000 if a stent is fitted and about £20,000 if I need a bypass operation.
> 
> ...


I'm really sorry to hear this  Have they given any reasons for the delays in getting the problem seen to on the NHS? It seems ludicrous that you should have to wait so long, especially with a known and identified problem and course of action  When I was diagnosed they thought I had a problem with my heart and they gave me an angiogram about 5 days later - they would have fitted a stent during the same procedure if it was required and it appeared to be an extremely commmon procedure. So, even though my problem was very minor, and it turned out not to be a problem at all in the end, they fitted me in immediately, yet you have to wait so long you have to contemplate paying privately? That's very poor, in my opinion - and yours too, I suspect. Is there no way they can speed the process up, possibly if there is a cancellation?

I do hope you can get a resolution soon, and that the problem can be remedied with a stent {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## SB2015 (May 27, 2017)

Sorry to hear of your situation, and no wonder that you feel fed up.  As others have said, your care and attention to BG and BP may well have slowed down any processes of aging that could have occurred a lot earlier otherwise.  I tend to think that I am at an advantage over others because I get such regular MOTs having T1.

Have you tried giong back to your GP with the evidence gathered from the private appointment confirming angina.  It could well be worth a try.  It can also be worth phoning the appointments to let them know that you are flexible and can pick up a cancellation should one occur.

I hope that you get things sorted as soon as possible.


----------



## jusme (May 28, 2017)

Thank you all for replying to my thread it is very much appreciated.
Copecod I never expected to suffer with heart problems my mother never and she lived till she was 100, my father, brothers and sisters have all been okay and when I mentioned this to the Dr he said yes BUT they didn't have DIABETES. Thank you for pointing out what I had not considered about maybe it would have occurred some time ago if I had not been so careful.

Northerner all I can say is wow you have a great NHS service in your area but it may well be that my surgery is attached to 2 others and they have an in house cardiologist (once a week) and you just get put on a list and wait your turn even though I did say if they had a cancellation I would take it at short notice at any of the surgeries.

SB2015 - My private appointment Dr will send his findings back to my GP and he did tell me I could go back to my GP and go back on NHS waiting list but the waiting list for the treatment I need from the NHS is about 3 months and I am not prepared to wait that long my life is too precious as I have been struggling since last November with this condition and all being well I will be able to have the treatment next week.

jusme


----------



## HOBIE (May 28, 2017)

Good luck !


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (May 28, 2017)

So sorry to hear this Jusme

Hope the result of your tests come back with a clear and minimally invasive way forward, and that you can transfer your care to the NHS with little waiting.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 2, 2017)

jusme said:


> My private appointment Dr will send his findings back to my GP and he did tell me I could go back to my GP and go back on NHS waiting list but the waiting list for the treatment I need from the NHS is about 3 months and I am not prepared to wait that long my life is too precious as I have been struggling since last November with this condition and all being well I will be able to have the treatment next week.
> 
> jusme


Hi @jusme, just wondering if there has been any progress? I hope that you have been able to get an early date for the investigation {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## jusme (Jun 2, 2017)

I am just waiting for a letter from the hospital to confirm the date for my treatment, I am still hoping it will be on Monday because my BGs are going up and down like a yoyo (with stress I think) and I have developed several of the side effects of the drugs I have to take and they are not the progress I was waiting for!

Thanks for asking Northerner I will let you know when I hear anything and I will be phoning the hospital again today.

jusme


----------



## stephknits (Jun 2, 2017)

Wishing you all the best jusme, hope you get seen quickly


----------



## jusme (Jun 2, 2017)

I have an appointment for Monday 12th June for the angiogram and hopefully it all goes well they can carry on straight away and fit a stent.

Keep your fingers crossed for me because I really don't want to have a bypass operation.

jusme


----------



## Northerner (Jun 2, 2017)

jusme said:


> I have an appointment for Monday 12th June for the angiogram and hopefully it all goes well they can carry on straight away and fit a stet.
> 
> Keep your fingers crossed for me because I really don't want to have a bypass operation.
> 
> jusme


Good news  I will keep everything crossed for you, I hope everything goes smoothly!


----------



## AndBreathe (Jun 2, 2017)

jusme said:


> Thank you all for replying to my thread it is very much appreciated.
> Copecod I never expected to suffer with heart problems my mother never and she lived till she was 100, my father, brothers and sisters have all been okay and when I mentioned this to the Dr he said yes BUT they didn't have DIABETES. Thank you for pointing out what I had not considered about maybe it would have occurred some time ago if I had not been so careful.
> 
> Northerner all I can say is wow you have a great NHS service in your area but it may well be that my surgery is attached to 2 others and they have an in house cardiologist (once a week) and you just get put on a list and wait your turn even though I did say if they had a cancellation I would take it at short notice at any of the surgeries.
> ...



Jusme - Just for your information, your GP can refer you to a chosen consultant, rather than just go onto the random referral list.  After seeing someone privately, my GP has recently changed my NHS care from the original NHS Endo (not for diabetes) to the person I saw privately, because I felt he was much more interested in getting to the crux of the matter, and not letting go until he has.  She told me she could do this, I didn't have to ask.  She is probably still dressing the wounds from where I bit her arm off in my enthusiasm to accept.  

The further bonus was the appointment for the "new guy" is earlier than the "original guy", even though it was booked some time later and the new guy is more senior in the system.  It could be well worth a chat.  That costs you nothing.


----------



## grovesy (Jun 2, 2017)

jusme said:


> I have an appointment for Monday 12th June for the angiogram and hopefully it all goes well they can carry on straight away and fit a stet.
> 
> Keep your fingers crossed for me because I really don't want to have a bypass operation.
> 
> jusme


Good luck hope it goes well.


----------



## KateR (Jun 2, 2017)

I have everything crossed for you Jusme.


----------



## Ditto (Jun 2, 2017)

I sympathise, having 'heart' sucks.  All my family almost, have problems. Dad died at 43, have lived in fear all my life. Got cardiophobia at one point, had to give away a brand new duvet cover as it had a pattern of hearts on it, couldn't have it near me. I'm over that now but really chest problems have ruined my life. I have everything crossed for you.


----------



## Lindarose (Jun 2, 2017)

Me too jusme. Wishing you well for the 12th June.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 3, 2017)

Great news @jusme. Hope the appointment goes really well on 12th. Will be thinking of you.


----------



## Lilian (Jun 3, 2017)

How scary for you.    I hope it goes well for you.     Maybe the stent will be sufficient (I hope so) and you wont need a bypass.    My husband went privately concerning his aortic aneurysm.     When it was ready to be done (just bordering on risky) the surgeon said he had to use the local NHS hospital in case the ICU unit was needed and there was no one in the private hospital.    When my husband got to the hospital for his pre-op assessment he was told that as the operation was going to be done in the hospital, and he would be staying in the hospital, he might as well go NHS.    Same surgeon would be doing the operation.     Hopefully you wont need a bypass, but if you do, maybe this type of thing could happen.    Good luck.


----------



## jusme (Jun 8, 2017)

After an awful lot of phone calls to and from consultant's secretary, the private hospital etc who think I am able to wear my pump while going through the angiogram with stent insertion and IVUS and me keep telling them I cannot because of the exposure to radiation from the x-ray machine my consultant has finally agreed that I can't but it has meant a change of hospitals and date to enable me to be the first patient for the procedure without my pump.  Thankfully I am due to go for a pre assessment on Monday or Tuesday when all will be made clear to me and then be ready for the big day on Wednesday. Boy will I be glad when it is all over and done with.

jusme


----------



## grovesy (Jun 8, 2017)

Good luck.


----------

